# Dominos Pizza Dubai



## acappella6 (Jan 21, 2009)

Does anyone know where Dominos is in Jumeirah? or any other branches close to Downtown Burj Dubai? 

Thanks


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

Why don't you call them?
There are two outlets in Dubai according to the Domino Arabia web site-

Jumeirah: 3450101
Al Markabat: 2651212


----------



## acappella6 (Jan 21, 2009)

I tried calling the Jumeirah branch. The girl had apparently never heard of Downtown Burj Dubai, or Burj Dubai for that matter, she appeared to be aware of Dubai.


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

There's a Dominos on Al Mina Road, just before Al Dhiyafa Road at the Al Satwa end, behind where the Sheikh Mo Awards Centre is being built. Not that far along beach road from Jumeriah 1.

Have a look on google map for these roads and it's in the row of buildings in front of where you can see a swimming pool.


----------

